# NSW.Nelligen.



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Packed the better half and kids into the car Friday arvo and headed to Nelligen.We stayed at the Big 4 caravan park at Nelligen,left the campertrailer at home and treated ourselves to a cabin.I hit the water at 10am saturday morning for a bit of me -time.20knt winds were forecasted but there wasn't a breath of wind around.I headed up towards the bridge trolling a rip'n minnow for no result.Opened a pack of nuclear chicken gulps under the bridge only to find most of them were useless(bent tails and wouldn't swim properly),found one that looked ok so whacked it on and flicked it around the moored boats for half an hour,again for no result.Paddled towards the Bay for about a km and set up a drift,jigging the gulp back to the bridge(no result).Ok getting worried about the dreaded donut now,out comes the bait.There was some good fish holding under the bridge so stuck with the bait and within a few minutes I had a 25cm Estuary Perch on the hook.No donut for me today.I brought the perch yakside and comfort lifted him in for a quick look as I had never caught one before.Sorry no photo as I was quickly told by a bloke in a stinker passing by within 20ft of me that"I should throw that back because it is closed season on EPs"Thanks for that Mr Know It All I thought to myself.BTW I already knew this and was going to release him anyway.Stinkers and jetskiers were everywhere by 12pm, figured it was time to head back to the cabin for some lunch.On the way back I picked up 2 stubbies that were floating around in the water and threw them in the bin at the park.Oh yeah at one stage whilst sitting under the bridge I had a huge school of what I think were mullet under the yak.It was a great day to be on the water until the stinkers arrived and were buzzing around me everywhere,I must say though the 2 guys on the jetskis were pretty considerate and slowed down until they were past me.(thanks guys).Got back to the cabin and snapped the top 2 guides off my graphite Tsunami rod(only its 2nd use)  





















Went and had a look at Maloneys Beach on the sunday afternoon and have decided to launch here one day.Conditions were perfect for a launch there and dolphins were playing just offshore.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Well done Snapperz. You're one up on me on the EP front. I pass through Nelligen all the time on the way to more prestigious places to catch no fish like Maloney's, Durras, Wagonga, etc, but I've never stopped. The caravan park looks like a ripper location. Other's know a lot more about the Clyde than me, but I believe upstream may be the go for next time. Get some tips from Craig450.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice report snapperz, sounds like a nice day and the fish was a bonus. Often stop at Nelligen for coffee on my way to other places but never tried fishing there. I'll have to have a look now that I've got the Hobie. Pity about the rod m8 but now you have an excuse to go browse Tackleworld.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.Ado,the caravan park at Nelligen is awesome.It would be a good location for a get-together sometime.I must check out up past shallow crossing this summer.Oddrod,glad you enjoyed the report mate.Congratulations on the aquisition of the Hobie(hope to get one myself one day).I will be browsing Tackleworld soon as I scored a $50 voucher for my b'day.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great report snapperz - there is great fishing both up and downstream of the bridge at Nelligen.......but this time of year is tough fishing in most of the Sth Coast estuaries. Well done on your first EP, I caught my first one at Nelligen as well


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Ado said:


> Other's know a lot more about the Clyde than me, but I believe upstream may be the go for next time.





Squidder said:


> there is great fishing both up and downstream of the bridge at Nelligen


Listen to Jase, not me.


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Even though the fish were conspicuous by their absence sounds like a good day with some great weather.

I noticed you said that the Gulps were no good with bent tails. Do you really find this is the case down there? I use them uop here in Townsville bent tails or not and it doesn't seem to affect them to much (although unlike bream I reckon flathead will just about eat anything). Definitely not a problem for the reefies. Would be interesting to actually put this one to the test one day.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Redman,once I noticed that the gulp's tail was not swimming properly(no wiggle in the tail) I took it off and put one on that would swim.I believe that when fishing with plastics,presentation is the key.Not much point in dragging a gulp around that is not working the way it should.


----------

